

New England sees a return of forests, wildlife - rmah
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2013/08/31/new-england-sees-return-forests-and-wildlife/lJRxacvGcHeQDmtZt09WvN/story.html

======
sp332
This article barely mentions the incredible efforts of conservationists to
maintain the forests. We don't have a lot of people up here who think the best
thing for the environment is to leave it alone. We cringe every time we hear
of people who call themselves "environmentalists" protest against much-needed
preventative fires in California.

